# Earning AGR points through Budget Rental



## jb64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I received an email from AGR the other day notifying me of some special earning opportunities through partners. Budget was one listed and indicated that you could earn triple points and a discount if you reserve online before the end of the year. Ironically, my daughter wrecked one of our cars on the same day so guess who needed a rental car? I followed the link in the email and reserved the car online with the appropriate discount codes and promo codes which followed the link. The details indicate that you must give them your AGR number at the counter when you pick up the car. So I went and picked up the car yesterday and when the agent tried to put in my AGR number, it kept declining saying it was not a valid number. He suggested I call Budget customer service to see if they could do it. I called Customer service and she kept getting the same message when she tried to enter my AGR number.

So, has anyone ever been able to get points through Budget? It appears to be a problem with their system and AGR numbers. I asked customer service to send me an email indicating that they could not enter the AGR number and I have emails which show my online reservations with the appropriate promo code, so I guess my next step is to contact AGR to see what they can do.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 20, 2011)

JB,

For something like this I would suggest that if you're not already a member, that you join Flyertalk and head for the AGR forum. I'd make a general post like you did here and then PM AGRInsider to point out that post. The Insider account is monitored by top level managers at AGR and they would be the ones who would be dealing with Budget in the first place and could get things fixed or at least tell you how the local agent needs to enter the number to get credit.


----------



## jb64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Alan. I'll do that. Triple points is nothing to sneeze at and I might as well get something good out of this misfortune. It was my favorite car my daughter wrecked and I am afraid they may total it due to the age and mileage.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 20, 2011)

Budget has been one of the few partners that I have never, ever, never had a problem posting AGR points.

Hilton would be another, and of course Continental.

Retail, meh, a little sketchy, but if you "ScreenShot" your purchase, and they don't post, it's a nice piece of evidence.


----------



## Dovecote (Oct 20, 2011)

jb64 said:


> So, has anyone ever been able to get points through Budget? It appears to be a problem with their system and AGR numbers. I asked customer service to send me an email indicating that they could not enter the AGR number and I have emails which show my online reservations with the appropriate promo code, so I guess my next step is to contact AGR to see what they can do.


Sorry to hear that you are having problems. This promotion was offered by Budget a year ago and I was successful in receiving the triple posts. I certainly had problems in getting the points however. The checkout and checkin agents were unable to show my AGR number or the promotional code on the rental agreement. After the rental was complete I contacted Budget via the Customer Care link on their home page. I mentioned the applicable information and promptly received a message from Budget stating that they will process request.

Not once did I speak to an agent. Although, frustrating as it was, I was happy to see the triple points post to my account.


----------



## tonys96 (Oct 22, 2011)

What is the normal number of points for a budget car rental? If I click through on the AGR site, it never says, just that you get triple if you rent before 12/31/11.

Flying to Florida in January, and will need a car there............


----------



## jb64 (Oct 28, 2011)

here is the response I got at FlyerTalk. I thought I would post it here in case anyone else wants to rent through Budget.

"Hi all, thank you for bringing this issue to our attention. We have spoken to Budget and they are aware of the issue. They are working to retrain their agents and we believe we have resolved the issues. If you are a Budget FastBreak member, please provide your Amtrak Guest Rewards member number at time of reservation. Or, if you are at the counter and have issues, please ask the agent input 2v/(slash) followed by your Amtrak Guest Rewards Member Number” in the FTN (Frequent Traveler Number) field in the Rental Screen, as this may help remedy the problem. Thank you again for letting us know about this problem. "

I can understand why the agents would not be able to enter the number if it requires a prefix. Do all the frequent flier programs require a prefix and are they all different? Not a good setup, in my opinion.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 29, 2011)

jb64 said:


> here is the response I got at FlyerTalk. I thought I would post it here in case anyone else wants to rent through Budget.
> 
> "Hi all, thank you for bringing this issue to our attention. We have spoken to Budget and they are aware of the issue. They are working to retrain their agents and we believe we have resolved the issues. If you are a Budget FastBreak member, please provide your Amtrak Guest Rewards member number at time of reservation. Or, if you are at the counter and have issues, please ask the agent input 2v/(slash) followed by your Amtrak Guest Rewards Member Number” in the FTN (Frequent Traveler Number) field in the Rental Screen, as this may help remedy the problem. Thank you again for letting us know about this problem. "
> 
> I can understand why the agents would not be able to enter the number if it requires a prefix. Do all the frequent flier programs require a prefix and are they all different? Not a good setup, in my opinion.


The prefix is the IATA airline code, so I suspect all FF program members would require that prefix for entering the member number at Budget. The problem is that most airline codes are well known - UA, AA, BA, etc. Amtrak's airline code is not well known to even Amtrak travelers. Amtrak's IATA code is "2V".


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been renting with Enterprise lately. When I've made reservations with them they have done a great job with all aspects AGR. They have had no problems with entering my AGR number, or any promotion code I'm using, and AGR points from them usually post to my account in a day or two - faster than my Amtrak rail points! Additionally, last week at MKE, their customer service was truly a cut above experiences I've had with other car rental companies. I was very impressed. 

With Budget I've had problems similar to those expressed in the previous posts. :angry:

Hertz, at the Orlando train station, had me sign a clause that gave them the option to charge me $5.00 for earning AGR points. They didn't end up charging me, but it felt like they were actively discouraging me from earning AGR points, even though I had used a Hertz AGR advertised promotion. :wacko:


----------



## Dog Rancher (May 14, 2012)

Just to reply to a dead topic, I just had a great time with Budgets Philippines call center. Never heard of Amtrak and thought I wanted to rent a truck.

The question is: if I wait until I get to the rental counter, the triple points offer will have expired. Will they award points based on date of reservation?

All in all, Budget really seems not to know anything about the program.


----------



## Bruce-C (May 17, 2012)

Dog Rancher said:


> Just to reply to a dead topic, I just had a great time with Budgets Philippines call center. Never heard of Amtrak and thought I wanted to rent a truck.
> 
> The question is: if I wait until I get to the rental counter, the triple points offer will have expired. Will they award points based on date of reservation?
> 
> All in all, Budget really seems not to know anything about the program.


I see double points for Budget rentals on the AGR website. But, the terms and conditions state the deal is available "at participating USA dealers"!


----------



## Shortline (May 18, 2012)

Bruce-C said:


> Dog Rancher said:
> 
> 
> > Just to reply to a dead topic, I just had a great time with Budgets Philippines call center. Never heard of Amtrak and thought I wanted to rent a truck.
> ...


Just a thought, but why rent from Budget? Hertz and Enterprise are doing triple points right now, 150/day...For Hertz, I believe you need to book online, from the link on the AGR website to get the points, probably the same for Budget. I do it 2-3 times a month, and have always gotten my points, without needing to talk to any call center-Just go to AGR, click the link to Hertz (or Enterprise, same bonus right now) and book you car. Pick car up. Return car. Wait 3-4 weeks, points post. It's working for me! (and I think it has to be in the US...)


----------



## Shanghai (May 20, 2012)

I have had good luck with Enterprise and Hertz in getting AGR points.


----------



## jis (May 20, 2012)

I have had no problem with Hertz so far in getting AGR points, both regular and additional promotional ones.


----------

